# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Gia công cột múa inox 304

## bichhaong

Chào anh/chị:

Tôi có nhu cầu gia công "Cột Múa" xoay - Hoàn toàn nghiêm túc !!!

Chúng tôi đã có mẫu sẵn. 
. Chất liệu: Inox 304, đường kính 42mm-45mm (dày 2li) . Kích thước cột dài từ 2,75m đến 3m3 - có chia cột ra 2 khúc (mỗi khúc dài 1m và vài khúc chi tiết nhỏ để phù hợp vs độ cao trần nhà ) . Tháo lắp di động gọn.
. Đây là loại cột múa, trục lõi hay phôi bên trong có thể xoay được 360 độ.

Bên dưới là ảnh nguyên bộ thành phẩm. Chúng tôi không yêu cầu lắp đặt, chỉ yêu cầu gia công thành phẩm chính xác. 

Mong sớm hồi âm.!

Cảm ơn Ad. Cảm ơn anh/chị !

----------

